# Advice needed on acquiring a Vizsla puppy.



## san24 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I have been on thinking of getting a puppy for sometime, it`s got to be a Vizsla! I have been talking to breeders and there usually has been a long waiting list, I`ll get the puppy early next year if I decide to get on the list. Most breeders want a 950$ - 1500$ for female puppies . 950-1000$ is my price range and what I can afford now. I did find one breeder who has a leftover female pup who is 13 weeks old and she wants 1500$.

So, here`s a dilemma. Wait for 5 months, and get a first pick of the litter for 950$ or just get 13 week female for 1500. A bit out of my price range, but she looks very cute. Attached in a pic. Are there any issues of getting an older pup? What do you guys think. I maybe able to extend a little on the price. Also, I will be in the US for 2 years atleast and then I take her back to my home country.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

If I were you, I might want to find out why the pup was "leftover" and why does the breeder want more her her than she would for a newborn? That doesn't seem to make sense to me. Can you meet the pup before you make a decision?

Lastly, they're ALL awfully cute in pictures, and in person so you will probably want to have more criteria than just cuteness on your list.


----------



## san24 (Aug 27, 2012)

They are from different breeders, and that`s why the price difference. The picture I posted is from an out of state breeder, I didn`t find any in my state. 

I did take a trip to the breeder who wants 950$ for her puppies, AKC registered breeder. Decent looking dogs. Good reviews. The dogs are bred for being companions, she said they can hunt and can be shown. Lighter color too. The females will get about 40pounds. 

The other breeder, I haven`t visited her. Based on her website she is AKC Breeder of Merit. She has good reviews too.

Cuteness - definitely is a factor, but not a major one in anyway.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi, this is kinda hard but you have to make sure you get the right dog for yourself. There's a lot more to it than just a cute face. 

As flynnandlunasmom said its a bit alarming why the breeder has a leftover puppy and why they still try to sell it for such a high price. Most of the good breeders has a waiting list as you know and it's very unlikely that they would have a puppy left behind. Of course there's the situation when someone pulls out at the last minute but then the next one in the line comes and takes the puppy. If not then they should really reconsider the price since you have no choice whatsoever what you will get and you weren't even there to check on the breeder and the puppies at an earlier stage, let's just say when they were all there. Its important to see how the breeder keeps their dogs and how the puppies are kept when they have been born. 
Normally you would bring home a puppy between 8-10 weeks. At 13 weeks you have missed a lot of time with your pup, bonding, training. Did the breeder started to train that pup then? If so what and how? 
You see where I'm coming from?
If its important for you to get a pup and train everything as you wish then you might as well wait. Of course the pup is still young and nothing is impossible, many of the forum members have rescues and happy with them and some even got a bit older pup than yours. 

Just because this pup is available now you shouldn't rush into this. To me it's just seems the breeder tries to make some money out of this leftover pup instead of being honest and reasonable. 

Choosing the right breeder and making sure that the parents are healthy and have a great temperament is more important to me than the date. Since your budget is limited too this may be a sign for you not to get this pup.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I was told that there are sometimes "returns" - when new owners realize they don't like the energy or the biting phase, after all, and return the puppy to the breeder. It doesn't mean necessarily that there is a problem with the puppy.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

True veifera but then it's unethical to sell it for such a high price... From a reputable breeder IMO....


----------



## san24 (Aug 27, 2012)

I just emailed the breeder to see if she`s willing to be a bit lenient on the price. If she is, I`ll take the day off tomorrow and go see the pup. It`s a 4 hour drive from where I live.

It does seem strange that the breeder has a leftover pup.


----------



## san24 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright the deal didn`t go through.


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

Wellll ..what happened?!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

The term ..left over pup worries me, there was a case in lincolnshire a few months ago when 4 Vizslas were washed up dead from a river, speaking to my breeder about this she said that the 4 pups,about 6 months old were just to old to be attractive to anybody and that they would be to expensive to feed.
it's a cruel sickworld we live in ...


----------

